# need help



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Im not sure what this species is can any one help?


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

different angle


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

3rd pic


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

WOW, I've never seen a P like that. It looks like a crossbreed b/t a serra and a pygo. It looks awesome


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yea that is a very unique Piranha







. It is awesome looking. But i have no idea what it could be maybe a spilo subspecies.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Looks like a Serr. Spilo Cariba.







That must be what you were talking about in your new arrivals post. Pedro, that is a sweet fish. What is its temperment? How many do you have?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

MStiers said:


> Looks like a Serr. Spilo Cariba.


 My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My guess would be Serrasalmus eigenmanni.


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

ma :nod: nueli


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Looks like a prystobricon species. So Eigenmanni/Scapularis is my guess too :nod:

BUT what amazing colors


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> french toast Posted on Jan 29 2004, 03:55 PM
> Looks like a *prystobricon species. So Eigenmanni/Scapularis* is my guess too
> 
> BUT what amazing colors


Agree about the appearance as a Pristobrycon and the complex grouping. My best guess without locality data _but appearance only_ of fish photo is Serrasalmus (Pristobrycon) humeralis.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Frank Im not sure of the river it came out of but I imported it from Venezuela.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. humeralis is NOT known from Venezuela. The next "closest" Venezuela species is S. nalseni, but doubt it is that species (nalseni has a dark "V" on the tail) and is certainly not Pristobrycon eigenmanni. Could be S. medinai, but need a better angle shot (flank).


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

My guess is a Serrasalmus Nalseni.As compare it with some photos it is the most "suited" spiece.
But Frank is right about the dark band in the caudal fin.

***Frank my opinion is that if you look close to the caudal fin,you will see the 'v' band but it's very fainted.Could this had happened due to chemical conditions of it's locality?

Jim


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

It looks alot like the medinai on Franks site.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> husky_jim Posted on Jan 29 2004, 08:11 PM
> My guess is a Serrasalmus Nalseni.As compare it with some photos it is the most "suited" spiece.
> But Frank is right about the dark band in the caudal fin.
> 
> ...


Nalseni does not have a black band at the edge. It is strictly a "V" like those in S. irritans. I thought Pristobrycon humeralis because the coloration, spotting and overall appearance led me to think that since I compared it with the JEGU image of S. humeralis. But the fish is not found in Venezuela. When I compared it with S. medinai there was similarities, but the eye color appears clear. Certainly looks like a spilo/cariba fish and that is where it runs into S. medinai. Medinai looks most similar to Cariba at juvenile phases according to Machado-Allison and Fink.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

pedro how many of these did you get in and how much are they? Also, what's their size?


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Serrasalmus Medinia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My Webpage

My com from Venezuela Rio Apure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
David Hinz-from Germany


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thanks for the info Frank!!!









here is a pic from OPEFE resembling a Medinai (from Los Peces Caribes de Venezuela)

It has a lot of similarities...

Jim


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I received a response from my Venezuela connection. It is indeed S. medinai.


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

Sweet. I need to pick up some of these bad boys. Pedro how many you have bro?


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks everyone for all your help.








Frank I didn't know Medinai has such a dark humeral spot.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

PiranhaRyan said:


> Sweet. I need to pick up some of these bad boys. Pedro how many you have bro?


 I have about 30 in stock 50.00 ea


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> aquascape Posted on Jan 30 2004, 01:36 AM
> Thanks everyone for all your help.
> Frank I didn't know Medinai has such a dark humeral spot.


 According to Antonio Machado, they do. BTW he's the person that agreed with me on the fish being S. medinai. These fish are indeed in the Rio Apure, Venezuela.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks again Frank for all your help.


----------

